

Google files patent for virtual keyboard  - mbales
http://www.unwiredview.com/2013/01/17/googles-project-glass-could-be-operated-via-laser-projected-virtual-keypadkeyboard/

======
hna0002
WTF! Thats exactly the same as SixthSense, the gesture inteface by MIT labs
(they decided to be open). Google have no right to patent this.

~~~
segmond
yup, so let's start a campaign to have it rejected!

